# The anti planet fitness???



## SoCalSwole (Nov 7, 2014)

If someone were to open a chain of gyms that were the polar opposite of a Planet fitness would that be a draw for anyone? Would also offer a complete meal system as well customized to your specific macro needs, as well as a cafe but not like a juice bar like a legit restaurant in a separate space next to the gym. Breakfast lunch and dinner with also a bar after 5 pm. Considering an adult pool swim area as well with a poolside bar, juice and shakes until 5 then full bar.

I want to make it a serious hardcore lifters gym but not over the top grungy and dirty. In the gym hard work is the motto outside the gym recovery and repair with the restaurant and relaxation sun bathing pool area. I am have a degree in nutrition and I am also a Chef so the food would be top notch but not over the top pricey. Make it attractive enough for the bodybuilder that is not a pro but still would like to have someone else do meal prep for him/her. Make it priced just a tad higher than what they could buy on their own. Saves them hours of work on meal prep. I would partner with 6 pack bags and all meals would be ready to be picked up when you arrive for your workout enough to get you to the next workout where the next round would be waiting for you neatly in the plastic 6 pack bag containers. Or if you don't want to be a loner and eat in solitude you can eat in the restaurant and still not blow your meal plan.

The gym would have trainers that would politely ask people to pick up the pace or move along if they were just hanging on a machine or talking. The environment in the gym is WORK and you will be called out if you don't. Off the gym the floor. The environment is chill and laid back for recovery and relaxation. I would guarantee gains as long people worked and stuck to the meal plan. Reduced gym rates for those that work and follow the plan and show results. The harder you work the less it costs. 

Which is kind of the way it works at most gyms now anyway. I have noticed that now that I have a little size and am in shape I don't get charged to work out and I get a lot more free shit. Like they want me to wear their shirts around town sort of thing. Anyway.

Think chicken and rice, yam, lean steaks fish, lots of fresh veggies that you would actually want to eat everyday. All nutritional data would be available and I would offer nutrition and diet coaching for those that needed it.

GO ahead and either blast the blast the idea or tell me what you do and don't like about it. Any and all comments are welcomed.


----------



## IronAddict (Nov 7, 2014)

Sounds like nirvana to me, I'd go there even on my days off!

Where in CA do you plan on opening this shangri-la?


----------



## SoCalSwole (Nov 7, 2014)

Well that's just it. I have to do some market and demographic research. Doesn't necessarily have to be Cali. Austin TX, Dallas TX, Denver CO, DC, Vegas all are great markets for this concept. Ideally it would be somewhere the weather is decent all year for the pool concept to work. Unless I do the cooler markets without the pool area. Don't really want an indoor pool area that a totally different vibe than the outside with sun pool. 

Would have to be where there was enough real Bro's and Real women. Believe it or not Cali there is not as many true's as you would think. There are more here than when I lived in Chicago but not exactly like the general consensus would have the rest of the country believe Californian's are all jacked and buff. Not the case.

Honestly the area with more money tend to be more health conscious but again I don't want it to be a pretentious rich d bag hang out. But having said that it all depends you look at metroFlex long beach which is the ghetto big time like Compton Englewood and Long beach pretty famous for being ghetto, But you go in there and its packed and not just with thugs but true fitness enthusiasts. It's not even a good location in an industrial area not easy to find either. So I guess if you build it and do it right they will come.


----------



## SoCalSwole (Nov 7, 2014)

IronAddict said:


> Sounds like nirvana to me, I'd go there even on my days off!
> 
> Where in CA do you plan on opening this shangri-la?



By the way that's exactly what I want. I want the people that can't get enough, that would live there if I let them.


----------



## UberJedi (Nov 7, 2014)

If you build it they will come.  In todays fitness culture that would work. There just aren't enough hardcore gym rats to support a gym. It's almost like gyms were too much gym for their own good. That is where planet weakness snuck in. I mean shit if you have to have a dark nasty area in the back or basement for those who thrive in there then it would be worth it. We'll even use the back door.  Love the idea.


----------



## SoCalSwole (Nov 7, 2014)

UberJedi said:


> If you build it they will come.  In todays fitness culture that would work. There just aren't enough hardcore gym rats to support a gym. It's almost like gyms were too much gym for their own good. That is where planet weakness snuck in. I mean shit if you have to have a dark nasty area in the back or basement for those who thrive in there then it would be worth it. We'll even use the back door.  Love the idea.



I really think the planet fitness concept really backfired and now they are kind of back peddling. In the circles I hang in. It has really created a need for what I am talking about. Kind of like a slap in the face to PF. They don't want us in their gym, fine we don't want to be in there. But guess what now they are now allowed in our gym and in our gym everyone is really jacked and hot as fuck and we party as well. So who really wins? I hate the idea that mediocrity is ok and accepted. MAkes me fucking sick!! Fuck Average!! The whole idea that every one wins everyone gets a trophy. Sorry Billy I know your the best kid on the team but you have to sit this one out so the kid that never tries gets a turn we need to reward his laziness. GOd I want to puke!!!!! I really want to stick it to these types of people. Show them its good to be strong that failure is ok and teaches us.


----------



## SoCalSwole (Nov 7, 2014)

UberJedi said:


> If you build it they will come.  In todays fitness culture that would work. There just aren't enough hardcore gym rats to support a gym. It's almost like gyms were too much gym for their own good. That is where planet weakness snuck in. I mean shit if you have to have a dark nasty area in the back or basement for those who thrive in there then it would be worth it. We'll even use the back door.  Love the idea.



"We would even use the back door." That's the vibe I'm looking for, We know were different, we know were not always accepted but here we all excepted. We will find like minded opposite sex partners and make babies that live in our Spartan like warrior world, when our numbers are great we will take back the planet (no pun intended) from the weak. 

I like that I'll put that on a shirt. 

Gains gym. Are you ready to take back the Planet??


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Nov 7, 2014)

Sounds like a great idea but:

What you plan on charging to work out there?  My 24 membership is 20 bucks a month.  Start up cost for good equipment and land is expensive.

Locations: your main competition is going to have a ton of locations to making it more accessible.. I work out at three different gyms depending on where I am and if Im lifting with a friend.

Clientele:  you cant actually pick the people that go to your gym.  so you have no clue your gym could get douched out in a matter of months then no serious trainers are going to want to go there.  Outdoor pool with booze and a good restaurant sounds sounds great to douche bags throw in weights and gear and you have a douche haven.  and the "VIBE" you want will be gone.

high end gyms already exist all over LA, where they offer pretty much what you are talking about accept maybe the restaurant and they are expensive for a reason most of us would not pay to go to one.  The most I paid for a gym member ship was 170 a month and that was more of a club.


----------



## charley (Nov 7, 2014)

..OK !!   it's decided ...   me , Iron, & skinny will visit your gym and 'smoke some weed' ......


----------



## SoCalSwole (Nov 7, 2014)

Agreed on most points but I have thought it through a little more than you are suggesting. The particulars on the concept are still not rock solid but the business plan for obtaining the funds is there. Also its stupid to own gym equipment. The upkeep and repair after warranty is not a sound investment. Leasing is the way to go. Also keeps the liability for investor lower. Instead of owning a million dollars in equipment we just lease it for a fraction of the cost. 

The space would have to be considered with each location but that is a cost that would be there anyway. I guess we would have to look at the pros and cons of owning the space or again leasing it. 

Yea I agree the pool area idea could go either way. I've seen both good and bad with this concept. When I was in Milan Italy, the outdoor area was pretty common in gyms, and it wasn't douchey at all. I think once the novelty of WOW theres a pool and bar? Once that wears off it will be seen as an added amenity and not just a place for an excuse to take your clothes off and be seen.

The bar would be totally separate from the gym as well as the pool area. No difference than going your local golds and then walking across the parking lot to tilted kilt or some shit. 

As far as the price structure well I would really have to look at the number of members membership dollars vs. the break even point for the financials I don't want it to be 200 a month I guess I would want to let people pay for what they used. The food and nutrition coaching is a separate price the restaurant operates on its own, aside from the gym. Pool area supported by the juice and shake bar in the day and only open for happy hour cocktails until 7pm. then if you want to drink more you can go to the restaurant. Just like any other well managed drinking establishments we would keep the clientele under control.

I have opened several restaurants in the past and sold them all for a profit. So other than the gym and pool area this is nothing new for me.


----------



## SoCalSwole (Nov 7, 2014)

Also I would run it as NFP so there is no need to turn a profit. keeping the price down for members offering a premium service for a lower cost. The investors would all be on the payroll and that's how they would get their money back almost the way member equity clubs run.


----------



## SoCalSwole (Nov 7, 2014)

charley said:


> ..OK !!   it's decided ...   me , Iron, & skinny will visit your gym and 'smoke some weed' ......



You better share that shit!! but not at the gym at my place after hours. Pool and hot tub here too. lol After party at my place everynight. lol


----------



## charley (Nov 7, 2014)

...    [good idea]..


----------



## dave 236 (Nov 7, 2014)

I'd be a charter member


Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## perarded123 (Nov 7, 2014)

yes i am more than sure more gyms could benefit if they go the anti planet fitness route....


----------



## Watson (Nov 8, 2014)

if u get some tranny hookers to work there then most of the members in AG wouldnt even need to leave.....just saying is all.....


----------



## SoCalSwole (Nov 8, 2014)

Sorry no tranny hookers. Maybe asking you guys wasn't a good idea after all. lol


----------



## charley (Nov 8, 2014)

SoCalSwole said:


> Sorry no tranny hookers. Maybe asking you guys wasn't a good idea after all. lol





.....


----------



## IronAddict (Nov 8, 2014)

SoCalSwole said:


> By the way that's exactly what I want. I want the people that can't get enough, that would live there if I let them.




It sounds like a great idea to me! And I ask about Ca. cause I'm from there... A real gym with my type of crowd, go there and I will have lots in common with most people.
I don't care about the dudes though! Just an after wo dinner with some of the hawt woman that will be sure to go there, too.


----------



## IronAddict (Nov 8, 2014)

And Chuck, skinny and I will be hiiigh! 

But this is a must in Co, Wa and soon ca....


----------



## dagambd (Nov 8, 2014)

I would join.


----------



## Bowden (Nov 8, 2014)

Based on your overview, you are presenting an expensive business model that is going to require a lot of start up capital and month to month positive cash flow to stay in business.

Have you written up a formal business plan?
How much start up capital do you have?
Have you ever owned/operated or managed a Gym business?
Have you ever taken any business management/financial courses?

Do you like working 60-80 hours a week?


----------



## independent (Nov 8, 2014)

Hey socal, do you live in la or the valley?


----------



## Bowden (Nov 8, 2014)

perarded123 said:


> yes i am more than sure more gyms could benefit if they go the anti planet fitness route....



Planet Fitness has a business model catering to a type of market that makes them profitable.
The goal of a business owner is to make enough money to pay yourself and stay in business.
Hard core lifting may be a great thing, but its probably tough as hell to make a profit and stay in business if you target only hard core lifters as your customer base.

http://fortune.com/2013/11/21/the-southwest-airlines-of-the-gym-business/

http://investor.mysportsclubs.com/secfiling.cfm?filingID=1193125-14-100282


----------



## Bowden (Nov 8, 2014)

dagambd said:


> I would join.



How much of a monthly membership fee would you be willing to pay?


----------



## Bowden (Nov 8, 2014)

SoCalSwole said:


> I really think the planet fitness concept really backfired and now they are kind of back peddling. In the circles I hang in. It has really created a need for what I am talking about. Kind of like a slap in the face to PF. They don't want us in their gym, fine we don't want to be in there. But guess what now they are now allowed in our gym and in our gym everyone is really jacked and hot as fuck and we party as well. So who really wins? I hate the idea that mediocrity is ok and accepted. MAkes me fucking sick!! Fuck Average!! The whole idea that every one wins everyone gets a trophy. Sorry Billy I know your the best kid on the team but you have to sit this one out so the kid that never tries gets a turn we need to reward his laziness. GOd I want to puke!!!!! I really want to stick it to these types of people. Show them its good to be strong that failure is ok and teaches us.



What do you mean the Planet Fitness concept backfired?
The Planet Fitness concept is that it is for people that do not like to work out but will do it anyway.
Many people fall in that category.


----------



## SoCalSwole (Nov 8, 2014)

Bowden said:


> Based on your overview, you are presenting an expensive business model that is going to require a lot of start up capital and month to month positive cash flow to stay in business.
> 
> Have you written up a formal business plan?
> How much start up capital do you have?
> ...



If you read the posts you would see that I have already opened and sold several restaurants for a profit. I have not yet created a formal business plan for this concept just asking others opinions. Like I stated I have sold several businesses for profit so the whole thing I am thinking could be done for around 4.25 mil. I would seek investors. Not to totally open up my books but since you decided to act like a condescending prick I will be looking for 6 other investors at 500k each the rest I have.

The hours working Like I said I started out as a chef and then a restaurant owner. I now own and manage a successful restaurant consulting firm offering everything from build and design to menu development, as well as developing systems for emerging chains. 60-80 hours of work for me would be part time. Besides working at something you love is called living not working.


----------



## SoCalSwole (Nov 8, 2014)

Bowden said:


> Planet Fitness has a business model catering to a type of market that makes them profitable.
> The goal of a business owner is to make enough money to pay yourself and stay in business.
> Hard core lifting may be a great thing, but its probably tough as hell to make a profit and stay in business if you target only hard core lifters as your customer base.
> 
> ...



Really?!?! the goal of a business owner is to stay in business and make money?? And we should also remember to suck air in and out of our lungs, put one foot in front of the other. Don't kick bee hives. Oh bushes are also bushy, long pants are long... We could be here all day.


----------



## SoCalSwole (Nov 8, 2014)

Bowden said:


> What do you mean the Planet Fitness concept backfired?
> The Planet Fitness concept is that it is for people that do not like to work out but will do it anyway.
> Many people fall in that category.



This guy most own a Planet fitness....and clearly is not the same wave length.


----------



## SoCalSwole (Nov 8, 2014)

bigmoe65 said:


> Hey socal, do you live in la or the valley?




South of LA and North of San Diego


----------



## SoCalSwole (Nov 8, 2014)

SoCalSwole said:


> Really?!?! the goal of a business owner is to stay in business and make money?? And we should also remember to suck air in and out of our lungs, put one foot in front of the other. Don't kick bee hives. Oh bushes are also bushy, long pants are long... We could be here all day.



Thanks for the stock holders report. Again I am planning a non for profit privately owned. So we don't have to be slaves to stock holders. So we don't need to rape everyone that comes in the door. Or sign people up just to get their membership dues knowing they won't ever come and put wear and tear on the building or equipment. As you can see by the responses this is a lifestyle gym.


----------



## jason.grapes (Nov 8, 2014)

I know I'd never see a place like this in my rural area but sounds like a sweet idea SoCal! If one ever made it to my surrounding area, I'd definitely go to it. Some gyms need that IN YOUR FACE motivation with some people


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCalSwole (Nov 8, 2014)

jason.grapes said:


> I know I'd never see a place like this in my rural area but sounds like a sweet idea SoCal! If one ever made it to my surrounding area, I'd definitely go to it. Some gyms need that IN YOUR FACE motivation with some people
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Agreed for me its a more positive environment to train hard. I don't really need alot of outside motivation. But when I see others working hard it gets me going and makes me work even harder. The only one i would let scream at me to work is CT Fletcher. Everyone else I would not tolerate it. I got enough of that when I was in the Marines.


----------



## jason.grapes (Nov 8, 2014)

I can only imagine the in for face stuff you heard in the military. My gf use to get in my face at times when I had her in the gym after she finished chemo. But I agree it's amazing the motivation you get when you see someone beside you giving it their all


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigchaser (Nov 13, 2014)

Here is the bottom line most everyone on here would love to have a haven like you describe.  Membership cost?  Will it be in the reach of the average joe or sally.  PF business model works because it is so cheap people keep membership for years and don't ever step foot in the place.  Cost of membership.  You may be able to connect with some companies who pay part of membership for employees I heard there is a health ins that pay 75% of gym fees.   Just thoughts but the concept is very cool.  I would  pay $100.00 for family.  I pay $60 now


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 13, 2014)

serve brisket instead on protein shakes and I'll join


----------



## SoCalSwole (Nov 13, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> serve brisket instead on protein shakes and I'll join



Brisket would be hard to fit into anyones macros. Pretty high in fat. But I'll keep it in mind maybe we do a cheat day menu with good old Texas Brisket on there. Good idea.


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 14, 2014)

SoCalSwole said:


> Brisket would be hard to fit into anyones macros. Pretty high in fat. But I'll keep it in mind maybe we do a cheat day menu with good old Texas Brisket on there. Good idea.


no brisket no jews, cant invest then, I'm out ( in shark tank tone)


----------



## charley (Nov 14, 2014)

.. a how big will the 'steam room' be ???


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 14, 2014)

how did you get those pics, planet fitness said they respect privacy


----------



## maniclion (Nov 14, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> how did you get those pics, planet fitness said they respect privacy



It's page 2 of their brochure.


----------



## SoCalSwole (Nov 14, 2014)

yikes


----------



## HFO3 (Nov 14, 2014)

Cool Idea. Bring it to Dallas brother!


----------



## SoCalSwole (Nov 15, 2014)

HFO3 said:


> Cool Idea. Bring it to Dallas brother!



Dallas would be a good market for it. Maybe up North like the Plano area.


----------



## perarded123 (Nov 15, 2014)

Bowden said:


> Planet Fitness has a business model catering to a type of market that makes them profitable.
> The goal of a business owner is to make enough money to pay yourself and stay in business.
> Hard core lifting may be a great thing, but its probably tough as hell to make a profit and stay in business if you target only hard core lifters as your customer base.
> 
> ...


if it's cheap, and brings what serious lifters are looking for it should make money, I have seen people travel over 1 hour just to get to a gym they like, so I think it could be done.


----------



## sixsix250 (Nov 22, 2014)

I would pay $60/ month for the gym part. Would the meal plan be separat? Would you offer different plans. Most importantly would you give free memberships to strippers?


----------



## SoCalSwole (Nov 23, 2014)

sixsix250 said:


> I would pay $60/ month for the gym part. Would the meal plan be separat? Would you offer different plans. Most importantly would you give free memberships to strippers?




The gym dues would be separate from the meal plans. You pay for what you need. As far as strippers go, if the business model works we won't need to give free memberships to strippers. Because all the good looking fitness chicks will already be there. Same with for the ladies. All the serious guys will be there as well. Attract good looking women, and that attracts the guys who have their shit together.


----------



## secdrl (Nov 26, 2014)

dagambd said:


> I would join.



Negged for lying and being out of shape.


----------



## dagambd (Nov 26, 2014)

secdrl said:


> Negged for lying and being out of shape.


I would run circles around you and that's after spending all night fucking your old lady and your mom. Negged for making yourself look like a complete fucking douche bag. Congratulations! You succeeded.


----------



## maniclion (Nov 26, 2014)

Put a large glass cube in the center of the gym suspended from the ceiling, that will be the Womens Yoga Center and the floor will have a weight limit per person of 130 pounds...it'll be like having Go Go dancers in cages, but under the guise of hot chicks in Yoga pants doing downward facing dog...


----------



## SoCalSwole (Nov 26, 2014)

maniclion said:


> Put a large glass cube in the center of the gym suspended from the ceiling, that will be the Womens Yoga Center and the floor will have a weight limit per person of 130 pounds...it'll be like having Go Go dancers in cages, but under the guise of hot chicks in Yoga pants doing downward facing dog...



Wow you really thought that one through. lol

I am not sure we would get the ones that you would actually enjoy looking at. You know how hot chicks are they don't exactly serve it up to you on a silver platter.....Well at least not in a group setting.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## SFW (Nov 27, 2014)

I like this whole idea. I envision multi levels...like a prison cell block set up. When you walk in, Those on the higher tiers are the most jacked and tanned. Lower tiers are fatties, the un-tan, natties, jews. Those on the lower levels are subject to things being thrown at them and being spat on. As you become more jacked, you advance one tier, until you reach the pinnacle on jerkedness. But when you get there, you realize everyone is abusing synthol. You become mindfucked and then realize youre in the matrix of not bigs.


----------



## justhav2p (Dec 6, 2014)

The issue with your biz model is serious lifters don't have any money.

They live in thier moms basement, pin, eat & flex in the mirror. No $$$$$$$$$$$....... just look at Heavy Iron.


----------



## Watson (Dec 7, 2014)

justhav2p said:


> The issue with your biz model is serious lifters don't have any money.
> 
> They live in thier moms basement, pin, eat & flex in the mirror. No $$$$$$$$$$$....... just look at Heavy Iron.



heavy iron has no mother, he spontaneously spawned in an underground lab so they had a test subject....


----------



## justhav2p (Dec 7, 2014)

I heard he tore off his balls for not creating enough test.


----------



## SoCalSwole (Dec 7, 2014)

justhav2p said:


> The issue with your biz model is serious lifters don't have any money.
> 
> They live in thier moms basement, pin, eat & flex in the mirror. No $$$$$$$$$$$....... just look at Heavy Iron.



No, the Bro's I want got their shit figured out. You ever go network at an NPC show? You would be presently surprised how many mature business professionals are in the lifestyle. Lawyers, Doctors, business owners there all there you just got to get out of the basement and look around. Look at Lifetime fitness and all the people with money there. I won't even be charging anywhere near what they do.


----------

